# Brent Penfold - BBTT BOOK



## lenny (30 January 2010)

I was looking for some feedback from someone who has read Brent Penfolds back to basics trend trading book or Knows something about the books methodology.


Would appreciate any replies on this matter.

Lenny


----------



## dougy (31 January 2010)

lenny said:


> I was looking for some feedback from someone who has read Brent Penfolds back to basics trend trading book or Knows something about the books methodology.
> 
> 
> Would appreciate any replies on this matter.
> ...




Wow Lenny - you sure must like books - I've just looked up this title on his website and it costs $670!

If you'd like a more realistic price to get a handle on Brent Penfold's style, you could buy his excellent book "Trading The SPI", published around 2005.  It costs only around $33 or so.
dougy


----------



## lenny (31 January 2010)

Hi Dougy, Yes the book is very very expensive!

The price tag is what had me intrigued, Thought i would post on this forum to find out whether he's snake oil sales men or he's got any cred.

Intend in lashing out $33 bucks to buy trading the spi next week to form my own opinion.

regards
lenny


----------



## dougy (31 January 2010)

lenny said:


> Hi Dougy, Yes the book is very very expensive!
> 
> The price tag is what had me intrigued, Thought i would post on this forum to find out whether he's snake oil sales men or he's got any cred.
> 
> ...




Hey Lenny, Just noticed that ASF bookshop has this title for $26.95, not a bad price and you'd be supporting the forum.
dougy


----------

